# ServerHub Network Upgrade



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 10, 2014)

Well... Copying and pasting e-mails, butttt



> *This is an important message from ServerHub regarding Network Enhancement status.*
> 
> We wanted to personally write to you to discuss the status of some exciting changes that are happening at ServerHub right now, in April we announced some very exciting changes that will make a major positive impact in the way you transact and use our services.
> 
> ...


Cool!  Just want to know who they're adding onto their network.


----------



## spry (Jun 11, 2014)

From what I was told by a support rep, it's Level 3 Communications.

But it'll be better if @serverhub or @JohnSH could clarify this here.


----------



## serverhub (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey All,

Sorry for the late reply. We were at HostingCon 2014 this year in full force, a lot of key management went over to Miami for the conference.

To clarify, the information that we provided for the upgrades relates to our actual network and not Level3.

We are doing a significant upgrade to our network in the coming weeks (actually starting this Wed to be exact) 

In brief, we are adding over 160Gig total capacity to our Phoenix Network, as well as our Dallas Network over the course of the next few weeks and retiring our Cisco Backbone gear. 

In addition we are adding new carriers such as NTT, GTT, Zayo just to name a few.

If anyone has any questions about the upgrade let me know and we would be happy to clarify even further.

Cheers guys!


----------

